# Marzocchi 888RV...what am I in for?



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

They seem to be OEM only and come on the Spesh Big Hit III (and probably other bikes in that price range). I'm wondering how this model performs. There aren't any reviews for it in the product review section so I'm looking for info here.

Twenty questions

How do you like it?
Has yours broken at all?
Does it give you that "I wish a had a higher quality fork" feeling when plowing through the rough stuff?
Does the rebound knob provide some level of useful adjustment? Or are you wishing you could fiddle with pre-load adjustment/low & high speed compression/etc.?
Any issues with bottoming out? 
Does it feel plush, progressive, notchy? 
What spring are you using and what do you weigh?
Any other words of 888 wisdom?
If anyone can offer comparisons with other forks (888RC2x, etc.) that'd cool too. TIA.


----------



## Djponee (Dec 20, 2006)

One of my firends has one and it is pretty plush. It bottoms pretty easily for him and he is 120lb or around there. His is stock and he likes it. It is a fork set up out of the box for lighter riders. If you are around 155 like i am, it will be a little soft but you can always get new springs and oil.


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

Djponee said:


> One of my firends has one and it is pretty plush. It bottoms pretty easily for him and he is 120lb or around there.


Oh boy, I'm in trouble. I'm right around 275lbs with gear, not your typical mountain biker. I'm thinking I'm going to need stiffer springs and maybe some heavier weight oil right away.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

You got that right Heavy springs and heavy oil ......However the rv has air assist right? Air on top of each leg. That is to compensate for weight but only add a few psi IIRC @ 5psi its rock hard.


----------



## Mr.P (Feb 8, 2005)

PCinSC said:


> Oh boy, I'm in trouble. I'm right around 275lbs with gear, not your typical mountain biker. I'm thinking I'm going to need stiffer springs and maybe some heavier weight oil right away.


It is an orofice based damper so it can hydrolock (damping stiffens) on quick successive hits. But... this fork should be crazy tunable to certain ranges (not do-all damping) with oil weights and heights. You probably have air preload too.

Oil height will effect end of stroke progressiveness.

I think it can be an ok fork if you take the time to tune it properly.

P


----------



## PCinSC (Oct 25, 2005)

clockwork said:


> However the rv has air assist right? Air on top of each leg. That is to compensate for weight but only add a few psi IIRC @ 5psi its rock hard.





Mr.P said:


> You probably have air preload too.


I don't think it does. This is all the '07 Zoke manual has to say about the Damping system:


Marzocchi said:


> With its speed type valves, the RV (Rebound Valve) system permits the control of compression and rebound speed based on the fork's accomplished travel. The RV pumping rods are equipped with rebound adjusters (internal or external).


I'm not sure where that leaves me with regard to setting preload. I guess getting the firmest springs is a start. Then I can manipulate the oil type/height. 


Mr.P said:


> It is an orofice based damper so it can hydrolock (damping stiffens) on quick successive hits. But... this fork should be crazy tunable to certain ranges (not do-all damping) with oil weights and heights. Oil height will effect end of stroke progressiveness. I think it can be an ok fork if you take the time to tune it properly.


What I want most of out this fork is good high-frequency absorption. I don't do big drops or huge gap jumps, I'm just looking for some comfort through the braking bumps and rock gardens without harsh bottoming. I want to say that I'm kind of looking for a DH racer feel, even though I'm not going to be racing. Maybe a firmer spring, light weight (or standard weight) oil and a bit higher oil height will be a good place to start.

If it's possible, and I've received some indications that it may be, I may consider trying to convert this fork into an RC2X. I posted about that here. Thanks for the input guys.


----------



## Renegade (May 10, 2004)

Patrick, on paper, the RV model is a real P.O.S. You would be spending a lot of money to convert it to an RC2, let alone an RC2X, more money than buying what you want up front. Besides buying two cartridges, there is a host of other small parts that you would need to buy that will run up the bill.. The rebound rod and pumping rod cartridges do not lend themselves to the high frequency absorbtion you desire. You really would be better off finding a used fork with the systems you want.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

My 07 66rv from my old 2007 sxtrail has 2 top caps for air preload. However in both aftermarket books I have neither even lists my fork , I also had an all mountainsl which was stock on my 06 enduro it also isn't listed and it too had top caps for airpreload.


Anyways as far as feel my 66 is the same as the 888. Its not 08 36rc2 fox plush but it is butter and never notice any packing up but I have bottomed it out and I am only 160 geared doing 8ft drops and decent jumps . It is now a back up single crown for my talas when it needs factory work. I do however wish it has adjustments like my 08 talas 36 rc2to dial out brake dive with out adding any air preload as the air preload does make the ride harsher. IMO you should just ride it and save up for a tunable fork unless your the type that doesn't like to fiddle.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Here is a short video of me riding on the 66rv its just a downhill bit where I bottom out on a rock . Nasty clank. again only 165lbs geared no air preload just stock springs and oil which are set for 140-175lb riders .

https://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v216/o2manytnks/mtbing/?action=view&current=MOV09198-1.flv


----------



## CountryBoy (Oct 24, 2006)

My bro has the Bighit with this 888 and it doesn't have any air caps on the top, just a cover for the spring.


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Well it sounds like its time for heavier oil and or heavier springs. 

On a side note I ditched my 66rv yesterday for 250 and picked up a 66rc2x for 350  I also scored a 888vf2 for 150 like new. The deals are out there to be found.


----------



## 317000 (Mar 2, 2007)

Renegade said:


> Patrick, on paper, the RV model is a real P.O.S. You would be spending a lot of money to convert it to an RC2, let alone an RC2X, more money than buying what you want up front. Besides buying two cartridges, there is a host of other small parts that you would need to buy that will run up the bill.. The rebound rod and pumping rod cartridges do not lend themselves to the high frequency absorbtion you desire. You really would be better off finding a used fork with the systems you want.


It's true. The damper in that fork was outdated even back in 2004 with the JR T's. Spikes like crazy at high speed with rapid successive hits. Unpredictable. It's okay for the one hit wonder.

"Does it give you that "I wish a had a higher quality fork" feeling when plowing through the rough stuff?"

You will get that feeling.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

PCinSC said:


> What I want most of out this fork is good high-frequency absorption. I don't do big drops or huge gap jumps, I'm just looking for some comfort through the braking bumps and rock gardens without harsh bottoming. I want to say that I'm kind of looking for a DH racer feel, even though I'm not going to be racing. Maybe a firmer spring, light weight (or standard weight) oil and a bit higher oil height will be a good place to start.


The dampening in the 888rv is meant for what you don't do, it's not a good fork on fast stutter bump.


----------

